# Penn prevail



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

I have two new Daiwa saltist 30h lever drags that need new rods. I was wonder which would be better the 11 foot medium heavy or the 12 heavy penn prevail. Will be targeting bull reds black drum and small sharks under 5 foot. Throwing 3 - 6 oz spider weights and bait.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

I use the 11' Penn Prevail with a Penn Battle spinning reel. It is a pretty stout rod that will handle everything listed extremely well. I have caught bull reds and sharks up to 7' with this rod. I typically throw 4-5nbait and the rod loads well. I like the Prevails so much, I just purchased the 12' heavy rod but have not used it yet. I am still trying to figure out what reel to pair it with.


----------



## specknspothunter (Apr 24, 2015)

Penn torque surf series works great for me 11' have it paired with a avet mxl casts far.


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

*Stiffness*

What I am really wondering is if a heavy action rod will be to stiff and the fight won't be enjoyable or will the medium heavy we to flimsy and won't be able to cast the baits


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

My 11' medium heavy Prevail provides enough flexibility to enjoy fighting bull reds and other medium sized fish but is still rigid enough to cast well.


----------



## BassTank (Aug 16, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread but have any of y'all had experience with the 9' A handle medium fast? I was thinking this might be a good option surf fishing lighter tackle instead of wading so deep.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

the 12 is a broom stick, the 11 is great but I actually like my 10' prevail the best, paired with a 6500 abu its perty tough


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the 10' Prevail on my Avet MXL chunking whole or half crabs using a 5 oz spider weight very pleased with that set up. Caught numerous Big Uglies on it


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

You can't beat the 11' prevail in the surf for anything you named. I have 2 of them and they are great rods.


----------

